# Wrist slap, How to avoid it when shooting a bow



## Windwalker7 (Dec 11, 2013)

Many times even after a hunter is properly fitted to a bow, they may encounter wrist slap. Here's how to avoid it


----------



## stillhunter (Feb 23, 2014)

Also helps to twist/point your elbow straight out to the side horizontally not down when shooting a bow.


----------

